# New Title For Noelle



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, Click and Noelle! Wonderful job. :clap2::cheers2::congrats:

I can totally relate to those types of dreams. I have a recurring dream of missing my rally class or thinking I'm going to!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click I’m so proud of you and Noelle. Congratulations to team Click/Noelle.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

ZM,

And the dreams are so vivid, and yet, so very stupid, and you wake up with your heart racing while feeling stupid!

When we got to the school, Noelle was so distracted by the environment I wondered if I made a mistake bringing her. Just because your dog can do 10 tricks in your living room, does not automatically mean they can do 10 tricks in a strange environment. She sniffed and looked around, and forgot I existed while we were outside the ring. Uh oh.

I brought my Thermos with all the characters from Frozen on it into the ring. Noelle took one look at Olaf, looked at me, looked at Olaf and realized there was grilled chicken from Burger King in that Thermos. Boom! I had intense focus. Balance a treat on her head was really super hard because she had to hold still while I put warm chicken on her nose. But, she did it! 

My husband said I should have brought cheese. A tip for anyone planning on doing this trick for Trick Dog Intermediate. Cheese will stick to your dog's snout, and is lower value than Burger King marinated grilled chicken. As far as Noelle is concerned, that chicken breast is made of magic and unicorn sprinkles. So, she really had to try hard. That was our first trick, which set her up for all the others.

Advanced got harder in June 2018, and now requires 10 tricks instead of five. Hmm, what 10 tricks should we train next.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go Click and Noelle. What a talented dog and so much training she has. Y'all have my admiration.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, we used chicken too for this trick. I thought because the chicken stuck to her fur, I modified the trick. Babykins has to lay down and after I put the chicken on her head, I also put chicken on both of her paws for an extra challenge. 

AKC also added another title. We earned the Trick Dog Performer and at the time that was the top title. I’m not sure we’ll do the new title as we have too many activities on our plate right now. 

What’s great about the trick dog testing is you can give your dog a treat after each trick is finished. Anyone reading this and interested in starting dog sports this is a fun activity for you and your dog. You can train your dog yourself at home, we never took any trick dog classes. AKC has the list of possible tricks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Skylar is absolutely right. We never took a trick dog class, either. You really can train these in your house. The AKC has a list of tricks for different levels. https://www.akc.org/sports/trick-dog/


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Way to go, Click and Noelle! I wish I could have seen Noelle's tricks - it sounded like lots of fun.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats to you both, great work! The ANKC will be starting trick titles in 2019 so that will be fun for Rory!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow! Wonderful job you two! You have been working very hard so its well deserved. Noelle is a wonderful "well rounded" trained pup in so many areas. Congratulations.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Muggles, I hope Rory and you have a blast training tricks. It's fun and rewarding for both of you.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations Click and Noelle! Very impressive with the chicken. (We used an old milk bone biscuit that Dewey had no interest in and it was still hard) 

I'll bet Noelle will easily learn her advanced tricks!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The hardest part of trick dog isn't training the tricks, it's deciding which tricks to use at different levels. You can't repeat a trick. Elite Performer requires a story, so thinking of tricks that fit a story, and making sure I didn't already use them, is giving my brain a cramp.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Click, I have no doubt you will come up with the best story ever for the Performer title!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw your post early this morning, but since I was getting ready to leave to get down to southern New Jersey I didn't have time to write a message. Anyway, Congratulations to you and Noelle, what a nice team you are in so many wonderful ways!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Congratulations!* 
Aren't tricks the best? My first competition dog, Devlin the rat terrier, got up to Intermediate through Do More With Your Dog. He could "army man" crawl and growl and sneeze on cue.

So, when (if you haven't already) you get a leg in obedience and rally too, you'll automatically get an Achiever Dog certificate from AKC.

Neely has gotten his AKC Performer title and we're also musing about what to do for Elite. It will definitely include a trick I happened to catch on video.

This link goes to YouTube: Neely's Bowl Trick


----------



## AgilityPoodles (Dec 13, 2018)

Congratulations on your TKI! The power of the BK chicken is one to keep in mind for the future. The advanced trick everyone was impressed with the most was Riley retrieving a Kleenex from the box.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Achoo! Give me a tissue! I love that trick. I tried training that. Noelle just wants to shred tissues into confetti. I may stuff a tissue box with a rag for her to get at first, and move on to tissues once she knows what i want.


----------



## AgilityPoodles (Dec 13, 2018)

Riley wanted to shred the tissue as well. I stayed close to the box at first and had him give it to me as soon as he pulled it out at first. He was very eager to trade for a tasty nibble. It only took a few depictions before he got the concept, and we added distance. The hardest part now is keeping Riley from pulling tissues out of the box whenever he sees one.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

AgilityPoodles, I'm very impressed - teaching the Kleenex Box trick. I decided NOT to teach that trick because Babykins was a tissue shredder par excellence. I was also concerned about teaching her it was okay to help herself to a Kleenex box that may be sitting on an end table. You were brave choosing this trick.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ha, ha... I house sat for a dog once that shredded and ate every single thing that got put in a waste basket or dropped on the floor. I have no idea why she even had waste baskets! Every time I house sat I taught that dog to do something. It would do it for me, but not the owner, she was most frustrated but never followed through or was consistent. The kleenex trick would not have worked with her for sure.

Congratulations, great job !


----------



## TFWelch (Oct 20, 2018)

*New Title for Noelle*

Hooray, Team Noelle! 
Trick Dog sounds like such fun!! I can't wait to get a standard poodle and get into this!!
:act-up:

Tonie


----------

